

Is The Open Source/Internet Singularity Coming? - danmaz74
http://blog.hashtagify.me/2011/11/02/is-the-open-sourceinternet-singularity-coming/

======
Sharlin
Ok, so if the term "singularity" already hasn't lost all of its meaning, now
it officially has.

~~~
danmaz74
You're giving me too much credit :D

------
quanticle
Question in the headline?

The answer's always, "No."

